# Browning BLR lever action



## CORNFED500

Browning BLR lever action rifles, I thought they were a great looking gun, but I was wondering from the Browning guys what they thought of this lever action...


----------



## DS7418

I had a BLR-243 , I didn't have any problems with the gun,, it was short and easy to handle in a treestand. I sold it to buy other guns.


----------



## marko

i got a BLR in 308 its the best deer rifle for georgia imo.


----------



## contender*

Another BLR 308 owner-- you won't find a better high powered lever gun. Next in line would be the old savage 99s.


----------



## Doyle

2nd on my gun wishlist is a BLR in 7mm-08.


----------



## Lead Poison

*Short action BLRs in 308 Win. & 7mm-08 excellent deer rifles!*

Browning BLR 308 Win. 
Browning BLR 7mm-08 Rem....both are excellent rifles that are short, light weight and very accurate.


----------



## CORNFED500

what about a 30-06 in the lever action


----------



## Bill Brown

I've had one in 7mm-08 for a couple years and don't use any of my other guns for hunting in GA


----------



## Hogtown

My cousin has one and I have shot it a bunch. Great rifle; however, I wish the trigger was a little better.


----------



## W4DSB

I also have one in 308 and it's perfect!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw

One of the guys in our club has the half cock in 308

ever time you hear the gun go off the meat is on the ground.


----------



## Fish Bear

*BLR*

I have owned a .308 BLR for 20 yrs.  It has killed more deer than you can imagine, and also 10 elk, and 3 black bear and 1 cougar.  The rifle is like an extension of my arm.  When it goes bang, and animal goes down.

The BLR is a quick handling, extremely accurate rifle.  My brother has one in 7mm Mag.  It also is extremely accurate, and a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## biggabuck

I have one too 243 and its a killing machine. I would buy another in 300 wsm if i could afford it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

My sister-in-law had one in 7mm-08, and I reloaded for it
and used it alot for several years....Very smooth, altho a
little stiff lever action...Very accurate, and light weight....
The stock seemed a little "plastic", and kinda cheap for
a Browning...But overall a really good shooting gun....


----------



## Dub

I've been wanting one in 300 WSM since I want to keep it on a short action and I already have a die for this caliber.

How easy is it to clean?

How is the trigger?

Most likely going to put a 1x5 Leupold on it for fast target aquisition.


----------



## biggabuck

Not any harder to thanany other rifle to clean. Trigger is ok could be better. 300 wsm will kick like a blind mule.


----------



## OkieHunter

I liked the one I had in 308 Win but I just liked my Pre64 Win Model 88 more. Back in the 70's there were a few BLR's that would not fire because of a firing pin problem.


----------

